# Tips for getting smooth legs/feet?



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Groomers, can you give me any tips for getting legs and feet to look even and smooth? Every time I do the legs I can barely take any off with the clippers (because I use a 5/8" comb.. my smallest one) and end up trying to scissor the legs smooth.. and.. well, they never look as smooth as the ones I see in pictures from professional groomers. Any tips?? How do you do it? Thanks!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Binkalette said:


> Groomers, can you give me any tips for getting legs and feet to look even and smooth? Every time I do the legs I can barely take any off with the clippers (because I use a 5/8" comb.. my smallest one) and end up trying to scissor the legs smooth.. and.. well, they never look as smooth as the ones I see in pictures from professional groomers. Any tips?? How do you do it? Thanks!


That is a hard thing to learn and perfect on all dogs, but especially on dropcoated breeds. I dont bother to use an attachment on the legs of these breeds, because it doesn't take much hair off, and when it does, its a chunk somewhere I don't want it, and then I can't get the nice column legs. I blend off the shoulder onto the leg, and scoop off the leg with the attachment. Then I round up the feet how I want them. Then, I comb the hair OUT (not up on a drop coat, cause when the hair falls, it won't be a column leg anymore. I start from the side of the dog, doing the side of the leg. I scissor straight off the shoulder down the leg to the already finished side of the foot. Work your way around the dogs leg doing this. You may have to pick up the leg and scissor it that way for the inside of the front legs. On a drop coat that has nice thick wavy hair, (like your lhasa?) you can comb straight up the leg, then scissor that. Always scissor DOWN the leg..from top to foot. And you will have to go over it a few times. You can also comb up the whole leg (while holding foot in air) then shake the leg a few times, and scissor the hairs that stick out.


----------

